# So....I think I'm getting burnt out. Any advice?



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I'm finally getting burnt out and I'm not sure entirely why. I love to shoot and that is literally all I have done for the last 11 months basically every single day. In the last 11 months I may have missed 15-20 days of shooting. When I do go to the shop to shoot I shoot a lot, usually 2 games or more drilling technique. I've been shooting well and was in a bit of a slump where I couldn't seem to get any better or any worse and I took a few days off went in and shot much better. I never really believed that you could try too hard or over train but I believe you can now. I shot last Tuesday at the shop and was getting ready to just leave cause I simply didn't feel like shooting and my good friend walked in the shop so I decided to stay and shoot a game with him. Shot my best game ever totally not in the mood to shoot or train. Now is definitely the wrong time to be burnt out when state shoot is in a few weeks and nationals is coming up.

Should I take a break and if so how long should I take a break? I don't want to take a break for too long and loose any of my ridiculous endurance and muscle memory I've built.
I've already taken a few days off in the last week, I didn't shoot Saturday-Monday. Didn't shoot Wednesday, now it's Thursday and not feeling like shooting either. I picked up another small hobby to help take my mind off of constant archery and it may be helping but it may be making things worse, but I'm having fun with the new hobby right now.

I just am not really having fun and I think a lot of that boils down to lack of people shooting freestyle equipment at a similar level to shoot and train with on a daily basis. 
What can I do to try and make this "Fun" again? It's still very challenging and I love it, I just put so much pressure on myself to perform and when I don't the fun of it is out the window and lets face it shooting alone all the time sucks.

I'm absolutely sick of looking at that blue and white face. I actually hate 3d but I'm kind of looking forward to shooting some for experience and a change.

Got any advice that will help me? I just need some ways to make it "Fun" again.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The first thing that caught my attention in your post was:

"...usually 2 games or more drilling technique...."

You can't effectively work on technique if you are trying to hit a target. The bale & bridge are where technique is developed and ingrained. The target is where you zone out and just execute with no thought but aiming. If you are trying to drill on a target, you are not learning the all important skill of total immersion in aiming. It may be why you are not improving as you should. One of my old coaches favorite sayings is that blank bale is like putting money in the bank. Then when you go to a tournament, you are making withdrawals.

Rest and time away is an important tool in training. Varying your training routine a bit also helps. If you want to relax, but still shoot a bow, get a lightweight longbow and go out and just fling arrows. I have a 30 lb longbow that I can't hit anything with, but it's a lot of fun going to a big field and just watch arrows fly.  Maybe evern try 3D with it. (take lots of cheap arrows)

Are you shooting local tournaments? Around here they are more social than competitive and I really look forward to them. I try to go to at least one every weekend.

Do you have a field archery course available to you? For someone who shoots a lot of indoor, field archery is a great new challenge and a break from the perfection of indoor. We'll have a field archery tournament every weekend at a different club starting the end of March. I can usually hit a field tournament and a 3D shoot each weekend and occasionally a FITA Outdoor. It's all different and it's all fun.

Even though I love shooting tournaments, I often take a weekend off to do something else. My wife isn't involved in archery, so it pays dividends at home to pick her over archery every now and then. 

Vary what you are doing with your bow. I understand about being tired of shooting one target face all the time. It can get boring. And seriously, try field archery. It's a whole new addiction. 

Allen


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

Shoot 3d.... Your welcome.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Allen thats a good post..he, has it correct i to saw the drilling technique on your post and was thinking the same but not quite sure why? i also saw the lack of free style shooters so im guessing your a 300 shooter shooting 50 x and wanting more....and pushing yourself out of your comfort zone and then you got in a slump..i think you need to go a different direction to.sounds like you have it in stone or you should with that much shooting. i would think a challenge might get you over this ...say just put a few bucks to the top shooter and tell him lets go at it...unless your the top dog! it might be difficult but it should make it fun.. even if you gotta give the guy a huge handicap...you will get a challenge. set a goal one that is reasonable and can be reached.on the bail with the eyes closed will help you relax ... and im a firm believer in playing some music ...shoot a 3 spot for a change...i hope this helps...mike.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Put the bow down for a couple weeks. You'll get to wanting it again.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well what I meant by drilling technique is I always warm up with 10-20 blank bail shots and end every session with 10-20 blank bail shots. Its still a challenge and I haven't shot a 60X yet but I shot a 300 52X last Tuesday which is my best game ever and still isn't great. I've shot quite a few local tournaments including districts where I finished 1st in mens FS in the last shoot (I never had any fun really). We're shooting a league at the shop on Tuesday night and IDK where I'm at in rank there but we're 6 weeks into it and I'm not having any fun in league either. There are definitely better local shooters than me but they all live far away and are good friends of mine but I rarely shoot with them. Well archery manager has been calling my phone wondering where I am, I guess I'm shooting today. I am kind of looking forward to some 3d and I'm wanting to try some field archery.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya i would get burnt out and probably borderline suicidal if all i did was shoot indoors at 20yds. Change it up a bit man. Get out and do some local 3D shoots and shoot some field archery. Should be a good change for you. Good luck


----------

